# can mystery snails survie in a tank with a nitrite level of 0.5ppm?



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

Apple snails suffer the same effects as fish from ammonia/nitrite poisoning.

I would wait until the tank is completely cycled before getting them.


----------



## Craig (Nov 26, 2007)

I agree, no need to put anything in nitrites if you can help it. They can take low levels of Nitrates like most critters just don't overdo it. :icon_mrgr


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

ok guys thanks i will wait to get them


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

I have mixed opinions on this matter and IMO I think cycling is a bit overrated.

Snails are also extremely hardy and I've had lots of them before in noncycled tanks without an issue.

I have 2 tanks that I just fill up with filtered water and they have snails and fish in it and I haven't had a single death yet. Just regular weekly water changes.

You can also get them and keep them in a seperate container and wait while your tank is cycling, by then maybe you'll get some baby snails.

A lot of people here say cycling is a complete necessity, but I have a lot of results pointing otherwise. It's up to you.

Get one snail and add it in and see if it survives. Just make sure there's no predators in there with him.


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

> I have mixed opinions on this matter and IMO I think cycling is a bit overrated


It kind of depends on what you're putting in the tank.

Some fish, like barbs, are just about immune to the spikes in cycling tanks and have no problems or bad effects from it.

Other species may die with just a trace of nitrites and/or ammonia.

I prefer not to subject any fish or inverts to these toxins if it's not really necessary.

JMO!


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

What I'm mainly trying to say is that snails are pretty hardy so they should be able to tolerate it without any issue.

And you can easily test this out by adding one to your(OP's) cycling tank, I've never had a problem.

Of course, I can't say how sensitive all creatures are to your water parameters so I'm mainly talking about the snail(s) in question and as a side track, the few fish I've dealt with.

I just think there's a lot more significant variables to the causes of death other than a tank being uncycled; nitrate/ammonia. That's why I think cycling is a bit overrated and of course I've got examples to prove my point if asked.

Thanks for the response, I understand where you're coming from and I agree, if it's not necessary and you can wait it off, than why not?

It is smarter to be 90% ready than not, 10% is the unknown/unseen factor.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Apple snails are not terribly efficient algae eaters, and are greatly effected by nitrite and ammonia.


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

> Apple snails are not terribly efficient algae eaters


Good point. Mine made more of a mess than they cleaned up, and will eat plants as well.

Get them only if you like them. There are far more efficient algae eating snails - like Nerites - out there.


----------



## ChumiSumi (Jul 12, 2008)

Granted that you only start to see problems at around 1 ppms, 0.5 ppms would still be somewhat uncomfortable for most creatures. Instead of snails, how about planting fast growing plants to rob the algae of nutrients?


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Natty, there are a lot of factors that effect the toxicity of nitrogen, like pH, beyond just how hardy a certain species is. There are plenty of cases besides your own that will point to the fact that there is a chance your livestock will survive it, then there are all the other cases where they slowly die. It's not overrated, it's a matter of ethics and whether or not you follow the science of moral obligation. :thumbsup:


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

> It's not overrated, it's a matter of ethics and whether or not you follow the science of moral obligation. :thumbsup:


+:thumbsup:


----------



## Jenbays1 (Apr 2, 2021)

jaidexl said:


> Natty, there are a lot of factors that effect the toxicity of nitrogen, like pH, beyond just how hardy a certain species is. There are plenty of cases besides your own that will point to the fact that there is a chance your livestock will survive it, then there are all the other cases where they slowly die. It's not overrated, it's a matter of ethics and whether or not you follow the science of moral obligation. 👍


Absolutely dead on. 👍


----------

